# CATHOUSE



## jackrat (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll bet there's a little human girl someplace that's pretty upset about her doll house being invaded by the dreaded kitten!


----------



## jackrat (Jun 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I'll bet there's a little human girl someplace that's pretty upset about her doll house being invaded by the dreaded kitten!


LOL It was she who was playing with the kitten


----------



## Isa (Jun 6, 2010)

lol That is very cute


----------



## Itort (Jun 6, 2010)

When my wife and I were showing cats we redid a machine shed into a cattery. When we had building materials delivered the drivers would volunteer to deliver to the cathouse. There were many disappointed drivers in Davenport.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmmmm, I thought this was a family forum?


----------



## jackrat (Jun 6, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Hmmmm, I thought this was a family forum?


What could be more wholesome than a kitten in a dollhouse?


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

Ava would love it if one of the cats would play with her. They know better though.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> Ava would love it if one of the cats would play with her. They know better though.



Small kids and toddlers can be very tough on cats. I'm thinking Ava's what--3 or 4? She will soon be at an age when they'll love to see her coming. Provision her with kitty treats and it will happen sooner rather than later. 

Nice photo! I had to pass by the cutest Siamese mix at Petsmart today--he just tugged at my hearstrings, but we already have four cats. I'd love to keep a couple more...they are so idiosyncratic and fun to interact with!


----------



## terracolson (Jun 7, 2010)

Kratos has a fear of Ximon.

It might be that when ximon sees that cat, he runs after it screaming "argh" so loud i cringe.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 7, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Hmmmm, I thought this was a family forum?



Consider your hand slapped.

Or your head flicked.


----------



## jackrat (Jun 7, 2010)

Ouch! OK,I'll be good.


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Ava would love it if one of the cats would play with her. They know better though.
> ...



Yeah. Our Jack Russel figured that one out as soon as Ava started eating in the high chair. Ava's her best friend now.



terracolson said:


> Kratos has a fear of Ximon.
> 
> It might be that when ximon sees that cat, he runs after it screaming "argh" so loud i cringe.



Are you sure we're not related? Ava can't seem to stop that either.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 7, 2010)

Totally not what I thinking when I read the title "CATHOUSE"!

Crap, let down again.


----------

